# Getting a PHP error



## dpalme (Aug 1, 2012)

All of a sudden I'm getting the following errors and PHP isn't working properly:

```
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20100525/mcrypt.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20100525/mcrypt.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20100525/sqlite.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20100525/sqlite.so" in Unknown on line 0
```
any idea how to fix this?


----------



## Abriel (Aug 1, 2012)

If you don't need it, try uncheck 

```
[ ] MCRYPT      Encryption support 
[ ] SQLITE      sqlite support
```
in /usr/ports/lang/php52-extensions
or reinstall it.
You can try comment 
	
	



```
extension=mcrypt.so
extension=sqlite.so
```
in /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini


----------



## dpalme (Aug 1, 2012)

Well I got part of it fixed, but when I try running php from a command line its giving me a segmentation fault.....


----------



## dpalme (Aug 1, 2012)

```
php /home/bomb/www/data/junk/setup.php
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: HTTP_HOST in /usr/home/bomb/www/data/junk/churn.php on line 23
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: HTTP_HOST in /usr/home/bomb/www/data/junk/churn.php on line 24
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
www#
```


----------



## dpalme (Aug 1, 2012)

Ignore the directory names, those were changed from what they actually are


----------



## Abriel (Aug 1, 2012)

Did you try reinstall php?


----------



## dpalme (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, but I'm not sure if it fully took or if I'm somehow missing other packages...

I know there is a way to reinstall a port and all its dependencies but I'm not sure what that is, I tried *portmaster -b -w -r php* but it crapped out since php has more than one port......


----------



## dpalme (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I went ahead and rolled it back to 5.3 and we'll stay there for a while, there appears to be some issues with 5.4 and our storefront as well.

This thread can be closed.


----------

